
Grounds for Jury Misconduct in Apple v Samsung Patent Trial - tanousjm
http://www.macobserver.com/tmo/article/grounds_for_jury_misconduct_in_apple_v_samsung_patent_trial/
======
tanousjm
This is certainly more legal than technical, but I've been very intrigued by
the comments that the jury foreman has made to the media.

After some research, and speaking with attorneys, I think there may be a
problem with the way the verdict was decided. Not that I'm trying to make a
judgment on who should have won, but it seems that this foreman was a bit too
excited by his role and the information he claims to possess.

Any thoughts?

~~~
debacle
> After some research, and speaking with attorneys, I think there may be a
> problem with the way the verdict was decided.

That's exactly what this article is saying.

~~~
tanousjm
Ha, I know, I wrote the article. I think I didn't correctly articulate my
first comment. What I meant to say was something like "I don't think there's
any way to overlook this, and that's a problem" because many of media outlets
covering the trial have not even mentioned it.

I just imagine a bunch of Apple legal team members watching the foreman's
interviews and all of them simultaneously face-palming. It probably won't cost
Apple the verdict, but it will cost them more time and money on appeal.

